# Grouper Candy



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Went out with Alan, Brenda + Capt Ed to my favorite squirrel fish spot Brenda and Ed caught some then went in search of Grouper and anything else we could get wound up with 3 snowy grouper and limit of Golden Tile squirrel fish only got 1 snowy, didn't see any grass or anything floating so no Mahi.
Don't know how to post pictures but it did happen.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

here are some pictures ask and you will recieve


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Look like yellow edge to me ED.GOOD JOB.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree yelllowedge- seems some yellowedge have white spots. they had white spots when they came up and they were in 700ft. Oh and Bruce failed to mention that I caught 1 grouper and one tile on the same drop.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent eating.Good job on the double hook up.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

no one catches anything on a squirrel, that's what Skip says as he hauls in a big Grouper.....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice box of fish! Someone will be eating good for a while. I think they could be yellow edge also either way good job. I love deep dropping you never know what you may pull up.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice box of fish thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice haul !


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great haul there Ed for you and the other folks!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

*Research Report*

Don't need no electric reel (at 700').

Don't need no bait.

Here is the rig which caught a nice Golden Tilefish. I only tried this once since I could not bring the fish in without stopping to catch my breath, and the fish swam around enough to catch somebody else's line. 

Lure is a 10 1/2 oz Williamson Abyss, glow-in-the-dark, jig.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul! Love those Jigs, have caught everything from Redfish, snapper, grouper and thats my go to Jig for AJ


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice haul! Keep up the great work. Jim


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Great catch! When using squirrels do you hook them through the nose or back? I'd like to give some a shot next time.


----------

